# Trying to order through Conde Is a Pain



## Where'sMyT (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow, anyone else had a bad experience when trying to order through Conde. About 2 years ago is when I found this website. Because of it and the knowledge shared by members of this site I open up my small screen printing shop. This year, also because of this site and the small but consistant sucess of my print shop I decided to move to sublimation. After much research on this site I decided to go with Conde system instead of Ryonet which I bought most if not all of my silkscreening supply equiptment. Well what a dissapointment. I think I got spoiled dealing with Ryonet. Conde made ordering throught them a big pain in the rear. They had me on a 3 way call with the bank. Can't they just bill clients and have them pay via paypal or pay online with a debit card? Anyone else had that experience with them. Or was I just unlucky in dealing with them.  Thanks for any feed back. 

Rudy Campos 
La Raza T Shirt Company


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> They had me on a 3 way call with the bank.


Why were you on a 3 way call with the bank with them? 

Did they have trouble establishing that you were ordering as a business and not for personal use?

I've heard only good things about dealing with Conde so far.


----------



## Where'sMyT (Feb 11, 2009)

Claudia and Allison said it was because it was my first order. But come on now, bill me with a paypal invoice if it's a security issue or something to make it easier and faster for me to pay and get it done with. But don't be wasting my time on the phone especially if we get spoiled by being able to pay online. The experience at least taught me the mind set of internet buyer. They want to pay using a secure method and get it over with. Anyways, sorry for me venting. This is an awesome website and it's help me build my screen printing business. I'm just going to go ahead and order from Ryonet. They do and awesome job and dont have you wasting time on the phone calling freaking banks LOL.

Rudy Campos
La Raza T Shirt Company


----------



## deenastee (Mar 31, 2006)

I agree with you Rodney. My order thru Conde went great!!! My sales rep was super friendly and very knowledgeable. she even called me after i recieved my order to make sure it was complete and to guide me thru any issues i might have. I just wish that some of their items were cheaper.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

I am very sorry for the issue.
I called him personally and apologized.

Our system's flagged this by accident.

Again sorry for the issue.


----------



## Nyvideo (Nov 14, 2007)

I have never had a problem with Conde. I was never asked to be on the bank for my first order. The only thing I seem to remember is that the first shipment had to go to my credit cards billing address.
That I find is normal with many companies. 
Since then everything has been smooth sailing. I order by phone from my sales rep Derek who is great to deal with. Everything ships the same day (unless I order at 6pm!).
Their tech support is great also.

Mike


----------



## BikerBoy (Feb 5, 2010)

I have been ordering from conde for a few months now, sales rep is great and calls to make sure everything is ok with every order. Never have had that any where else. Support is also good


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Not just you... I cancelled my account with them. The last order I had, they were out of 1 item of an order of a bunch of stuff. I called a week later looking for it, they hadn't shipped it... Funny, my sales rep called me twice during the week asking if he could anything to help me, but he couldn't tell me that my order was being held for 1 thing? Give me a break.

I got tired of the guy calling me 2-3 times a week asking if I needed anything. I told him SEVERAL times that if I needed something, I knew how to get a hold of them and to stop calling me. He still kept calling... finally I had enough and cancelled my last order and my account with them.

I understand they are a vendor here and sorry if this ruffles their feathers but I took my business elsewhere.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have had nothing but GREAT service from Conde....going back several years


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

I've never had any of the problems that are being talk about. I've always been treated great by Meg, Sonya, and David. Have never had anything held unless I told them to never had to talk to a bank I always use a card never asked to setup an acount with them. I say thank you conde for all you have done for me in the past.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

These complaints are strange. I've also just used my credit card with no problem. My rep, Alicia has made a couple courtesy calls, which I appreciated. Conde is one of the 3 online vendors I trust and have no problems with.


----------



## Where'sMyT (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey, thanks to everyone who took their time to responce to my question. With the exception of one other person, I guess it was just me who had bad luck when dealing with Conde. 

Dave, you never spoke to me and apologized. There must be more than one Rudy Campos in your data base then. My number is 815-966-6961 and I'm out of Rockford, Illinois. You must of spoke to someone else but not me....but apology accepted.

Mike, nothing strange about my post. No hidden agenda here. I was just giving my own personal experience with Conde and asking if one else had a similar experience. It really was a complete waste of my time, especially when I had the money and was ready to buy and get my supplies shipped. Anyways, life moves on. Thanks again to all who replied. You guys in this forum are the best! 

Rudy Campos
La Raza T Shirt Company


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Rudy, you are correct. I had a call sometime ago and in my haste I confused it with you.
I will call you when you are back in town to apologize.


----------



## Ernie (Nov 2, 2007)

mn shutterbug said:


> These complaints are strange. I've also just used my credit card with no problem. My rep, Alicia has made a couple courtesy calls, which I appreciated. Conde is one of the 3 online vendors I trust and have no problems with.


 
Mayber thingd have changed. Two years ago when I wanted to order some items using a credit card they told me I had to fill out a long form and fax back my bank account numbers and that everyone who dealt with them had to do. I didn't and I don't.


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

Rudy, no, you aren't the only one. My problems with Conde are well chronicled. 

Hopefully we're on the right track now and I'm considering moving some business their way. 

We shall see...


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

we have ordered sublimation products from Conde for about 2 years and we have had minor issues much of the time. Nothing major but enough to start buying from other suppliers.


----------



## PhilDx (Feb 13, 2010)

I've had quite exceptional service from Conde so far. They go out of their way to help. I can see where if you were setting up credit terms for a big amount they'd want some reassurance from your bank, but for a regular transaction there must be some mix-up.


----------



## Deacon J (Jan 18, 2010)

I have had nothing but great service with Conde'. On my first order we did a 3 way call to set everything up but after that it has been place an order ant it is filled. My rep Forrest is great and has answered all kinds of questions, sometimes I think I drive him crazy. Even have talked with David about a problem I had, got it fixed. Keep up the good work Conde'


----------



## mazinger (May 17, 2007)

conde give a wonderfull service call linda brooks you see the diference or the other good people.....


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

Conde_David said:


> I am very sorry for the issue.
> I called him personally and apologized.
> 
> Our system's flagged this by accident.
> ...


David it will be better if we can order online and pay online.


----------



## LaylaG (May 5, 2010)

I just recieved my order of IQ inks from Conde this morning which is my first order and it was delived right to my door. Everything went smoothly and Linda Brooks was great. Actually, I live in Saudi Arabia and some times procedures, bank transfers, and deliveries can get problamatic. Not with Conde. I fully intend to go on buying from them. I love thier products. Too bad I can't order much since air freight would cost too much.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

LaylaG said:


> I just recieved my order of IQ inks from Conde this morning which is my first order and it was delived right to my door. Everything went smoothly and Linda Brooks was great. Actually, I live in Saudi Arabia and some times procedures, bank transfers, and deliveries can get problamatic. Not with Conde. I fully intend to go on buying from them. I love thier products. Too bad I can't order much since air freight would cost too much.


 I love conde, the only thing I say, is that we should be able to order online and pay online.
David is great and Claudia Orso is great.


----------

